# Biting gnats



## jimbo1187

What do you guys use to combat the biting gnats? They eat me alive!

Is there something you can add to your diet? Or are bug sprays preferred?


----------



## outside13

Hey, lived in Charleston SC for 17 years, feel your pain, tried everything you could spray, rub on, they all help, but best to us with the lightweight long pants and long sleeve shirts and a buff for your head, takes sometime to get used to wearing all this stuff, but beats getting ate up, dem no-seeums are bad. Good luck.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan




----------



## wharfrat

The no gnats stuff is good, there are a few citronella based products like that one out there. your basic jergens lotion works pretty good...re-apply as needed...smells purty too...


----------



## Count Down

Jimbo, I was at Parris Island SC for 5 years. Biting gnats, or "sand fleas" are plentiful.  Of all the products I used, the Avon product "Skin So Soft" was by far the best. Not sure of the ingredients, but it works.  You should be able find it at any drug store or Wal-Mart.  I also use the No Natz. It seems to work great for skeeters and gnats, so it should work for you as well. Good luck.


----------



## BG77

Hands down best product is called "Florida Special". Google it and order from the internet. Not greasy, smells good, and family friendly. Live in savannah and these gnats are brutal! This stuff works guys


----------



## pine nut

Deep Woods Off works for me pretty well but I don't like all the chemicals.


----------



## bhdawgs

I was in Steinhatchee, FL a couple of weeks ago and they liked to have eaten us alive... I dont see how folks deal with them who live there.   They are 10x worse than skeeters...


----------



## savreds

I like the "Cactus Juice" brand repellent. Hard to find but has  a nice smell, isn't greasy or oily so you can apray in on your hair. Doesn't burn your eyes either.


----------



## The Longhunter

Old timers would cut a hole in bottom of their drawers.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors

No Natz! I promise it works! I never get any bites, it smells good and it not greasy.


----------



## gsp416dre

Anything with _picaridin_. Cutter and Off both make a repellant with it in it. It is not greasy like deet or avon. Dries well and once it dries there is no smell. I used it when I worked on Jekyll and it did great. Still use it when I am in the marshes fishing.


----------



## creekrocket

Are there gnats that don't bite?!?
The original old spice is the ticket. You'll smell like grandpa, but it works like a charm.


----------



## work2play

Kerosene socks!!


----------



## jimbo4116

Bounce dryer sheets.  Just wipe down with one then put it under your hat for future use.  Works pretty good.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Something with oils and smell seems to work.

Gnats that don't bite?  Midges, they come in clouds and choke you. No bites but a pain.

Lots of body hair and don't bathe for a few days will repel gnats and people.


----------



## Bream Pole

*gnats*

I have tried everything mentioned and some others except for the Florida stuff.  They all seemed to draw the gnats instead of repel them.  100% deet has helped some, but many gnats would brave that and bite where it had been applied the heaviest and who wants to bathe in deet everyday.  Thanks for the florida heads up.  I'll try some of that.  Clothing is the best deterrant.    Those things don't sting you; they actually have teeth and gnaw on you.  Google up a pic of one; pretty nasty little creatures.


----------



## Steve762us

I lived up in Savannah for several years, and spent a lot of time out in the field. The gnats up there are very different from down south in Glynn and Camden--they're larger, and their bite is nowhere near as irritating as our (more) southern sand gnats.

 I've also found DEET and dryer sheets largely ineffective--tho the dryer sheets do seem to work well against yellow flies.

The Avon Skin So Soft works on our gnats, if you can keep a wet coat of it on exposed skin. It's mostly mineral oil, so it's probably drowning them on contact.

I've tried the Old Spice, and it worked! It didn't last very long, but it did dispel a veritable cloud of the buggers, on several occasions.  If you're married, you might want to let the wife know about it, prior to coming home from a day fishing, to avoid arousing suspicion...particularly if you're not bringing any fish home, that day. 

I can't speak on the NoGnatz or Cactus juice; no experience with them and don't know anyone who's tried em.

Cigarette smoke works well, and so do the green mosquito coils; not real convenient to use on a boat, but if you can set up coils at bow, stern, port & starboard, they'll do the trick.


----------



## Volsguy

Purchased a bottle of the NoNatz the day before yesterday and surprised to have UPS delivered it overnight the next day (yesterday)....at least the 7.99 shipping and handling charge worked....headed to Keaton Beach on 04/09/14...Hope this stuff works down there.


----------



## rdnckrbby

Anything with mineral oil in it. Afro sheen has made its way to my boat for the last couple years. You can get a large spray bottle for 2-3$ and it works, trust me!


----------



## declemen

I use some repel lotion that works good, It is in the fishing section at Wally World, The lotion works good because it is 40% deet and it is thick, I always have some in boat and fishing bag.


----------



## Bream Pole

The Afro Sheen smells a lot like the Avon Skin So Soft.  Neither worked for me, and I hate the smell.  

They jumped on the arm I sprayed Catus Juice on and it seemed to be their preferred spot.

I took No Gnatz and several others that sport different herbal oils that hadn't worked and mixed them together to see if that would work, and it did not.  I just smelled bad.  I could take about any smell if it was working to keep the gnats away, but who wants to stink and and be stung at the same time.

Anyway apparently I am a gnat magnet.


----------



## jimbo1187

Thanks for all of the input. I think I'm right there with you as far as the magnet. They don't seem to bother ny family but tear me up. I just got ate up standing outside for 5 minutes.

I'll try some of these. Thanks.


----------



## king killer delete

Thermocell


----------



## Pate55

killer elite said:


> Thermocell



Yep


----------



## ladyluvs2fish

I have tried just about everything too, including Listerine in a spray bottle.  The only thing that I have found that works is a good stiff breeze.  

I am going to be doing some more experimenting this year.


----------



## Volsguy

Volsguy said:


> Purchased a bottle of the NoNatz the day before yesterday and surprised to have UPS delivered it overnight the next day (yesterday)....at least the 7.99 shipping and handling charge worked....headed to Keaton Beach on 04/09/14...Hope this stuff works down there.



Just got back from Keaton Beach overall the wind had kicked up pretty good....that's the best cure for those "No see'um" down there....but Monday was a calm day and I used the "No Natz" after the first bite....I have to say it worked pretty good....didn't notice any Nats, No See'um", Flies...whatever after that....except the occasional Nat up my nose....or in my eye while cleaning fish...Will order more!


----------



## Bream Pole

I've never tried Thermocell  on the biting sand gnats.  However it will dispel mosquitos very efficiently.  Needs to be out of wind.  

Many reports saying Thermocell is completely ineffective on the biting sand gnats.  Are  you sure it works on the coastal biting sand gnats?  Those sand gnats are a different breed of gnat than the inland gnats that don't bite, but drive you crazy flying around and lighting on you.


----------

